# I just bought one...



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.omnifimedia.com/products/omnifi_details.jsp?productId=12542
This could be interesting. Has anyone used one of these?


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I haven't even heard of it, but it sounds really cool and interesting. You'll have to let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

It took a bit of nosing around to find a dealer that carries these things. They're available online in various configurations from Target.com, Radio Shack, Crutchfield and PC Mall. The only brick & Mortar dealer I found in their search list was Tweeter, and when I tried tweeter.com to look up the product, it wasn't found. Lowest price I found was a clearance price of $129.
(Oh, yeah -- I have enough gadgets, so I'm not interested in getting this one :lol: ). Note that it does require either a wired or wireless ethernet connection.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I have enough gadgets


You can NEVER have enough gadgets. :lol:

I got it off Ebay for $94 shipped to my door with the wireless card. I guess I did good. It should be interesting.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

I personally like my XBox with XBMC. Yes the legality of mod chips and the software is a little up in the air, but grey area aside, it works great. It supports both video (HD resolutions even) as well as audio in pretty much any major format.

This device appears to be an audio only version along with a probably simplier user interface for operating it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, it shipped from Ohio yesterday.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> This device appears to be an audio only version along with a probably simplier user interface for operating it.


While playback is audio only, it appears to have a video line out to put menus, song names, etc on screen.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

My company produces 2 models of Media dist thru WiFi. Let me know how yours works out.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Jason, feel free to post a link to your company's web site. I would be interested in looking at it.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Nah, not going to plug my employer. I PM'd you a link.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, I for one have been very happy with every piece of Philips gear I've owned.

Oops - sorry Jason, I didn't mean to say that.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It's here. Now, to find the time to hook it up and make it do something.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, I just spent 1.5 hours trying to get this thing to work, then talked to tech support for another 1.5 hours and no luck. It appears I have purchased a boat anchor. Anyone have a boat? I can ping the device, but it refuses to recognize media files in the two computers that I have tried it with. I am going to play with it a bit over the weekend, but I don't think it's going to work at all.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

IT WORKS!!! SELL THE BOAT!!! I think it took quite some time to load because I have over 1000 songs in my media file. :joy: :gott: :icon_bb: :sunsmile: :icon_band :blowout: 

Now, the next challenge facing me. I currently have it set up wired from my router. Time to attempt switching it over to wireless. Oh, also there is no video yet.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, what does it do? :shrug: Keep the boat just in case!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Wireless works. I don't need a boat.

What it does:
It allows me to play the music that is on my main computer and my laptop (or any computer in my network) on my home theater without having to run wires from the computer or router to the HT system. The box outputs a menu to my HT receiver that gets projected on my screen just like a video program. The menu lists songs, artists, albums, system configuration, etc. If I had independent stereo systems around the house I could place one of these boxes at each system and have independent wireless access to all the music in my computers anywhere in the house. So far I like it, but I must admit that the owner's manual is probably one of the worst that I have ever seen. If I hadn't called tech support I would still be wandering aimlessly in circles through the tech jungle. If I get some time tomorrow I'll take some pix of the screen and post them. Now playing "Hey Joe" by The Stillroven. The sound is actually VERY good, especially considering it is playing MP3's over a wireless network. Now to try to add the remote to my Harmony Remote... this could be interesting. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Very interesting.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It works with the Harmony remote, although I will have to do some customizing which is not a problem. I am able to playback several on line music services along with my own playlists. The menu lists Launchcast, Live365, SHOUTcast, and Virgin Radio. I am listening to Live365 and I must say though that it doesn't sound very good through my studio monitors, but I wouldn't expect it to.


----------

